# Speedometer..... Sh!t



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Speedometer..... sh#t 
Alright, after completing my install with my new reverse ingiglo faceplates, I seemed to have notcied that my speedometer is really messed up.
The speedeometer is extremely accurate up untill 39MPH, then it seems to stick at 39MPH. Once I reach about 45mph (it shows 39mph still), the speedometer will shoot up to about 58mph in about 1 second and is about 20 MPH over the correct speed.

Because I have a 1991 Sentra, I have the analog needle system and speedometer cable, so......
I tried removing the speedometer cable from the Cluster and reattached it, and I also disconnected it from the transmission, to try to fix it, but still no luck. I also tried checking to see if the needle was sticking to the faceplates. However, they didn't since I removed the original stock black faceplates, giving it more room.

Should I get a whole new cluster, or should I try to re-calibrate the needles.... or it it just broke, or somethign wrong with the connection?

*NOTE - I did not remove the needles, or play with them at all, which is what is really confusing


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I had this same problem with my del sol. The answer to your problem is double sided tape. The gauges that you installed are not completely flat. So there is some bubble somewhere on those new indiglo's. I may not even be a slight bubble anywhere near the needle, but it will still rub it the wrong way. It took alot of time to play with the fitment on the guages, but it finally worked. Then a month later they burnt out, and i was pissed all over again.

Even if you do have the gauges flat onto your cluster, there might be a bubble between the two halves of the indiglo gauges (they are not made into one piece ya know). I would suggest just taking them out. It wasn't worth the time and effort to me. Sure they look nice, but after owning them, and all the problems i faced, it really wasn't worth it.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i just cut a bit off the black part of the bottom of the needle and they work fine now.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Actually, the problem is when you put the gauges on, you had to push the face over the needles, when you did this, you pushed it in some. To remedy the problem, simply pull the needle very carefully back out, but not off! The needles should be fine after that. DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT, CUT ANY PARTS OF THE NEEDLES, THIS IS TOTALLY UNNESSARY!!


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *Actually, the problem is when you put the gauges on, you had to push the face over the needles, when you did this, you pushed it in some. To remedy the problem, simply pull the needle very carefully back out, but not off! The needles should be fine after that. DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT, CUT ANY PARTS OF THE NEEDLES, THIS IS TOTALLY UNNESSARY!! *


 i tried that. it didnt work. the only thing that worked was cutting it. i wouldnt have done it if i had any other choice.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Ok then... I will give it a try pulling the needle out a little bit.
But what the hell do I cut on the needle? Cause the only black part I can think of is the black cap which is covering the needle on the end in the middle of the guage.. not the tip.
What black part... hmm


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

thats the part.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Worked for me. Your results may vary.....


----------

